# 'Little Mosque on the Prairie' = big laughs? (CNN News)



## Yrys (3 Jan 2007)

http://www.cnn.com/2007/SHOWBIZ/TV/01/03/television.canada.reut/index.html



> TORONTO, Ontario (Hollywood Reporter) -- "Little Mosque on the Prairie,"
> a Canadian sitcom that debuts Tuesday, January 9, depicts immigrant Muslims
> bumping up against white locals in rural Saskatchewan.
> 
> ...


----------



## cplcaldwell (3 Jan 2007)

This could be hilarious.

The Americans will never get it though ... I bet it makes the 'Situation Room' in a week while Blitzer et al over dramatize and over analyze the whole thing... (perhaps John Roberts will get a trip home... "live one on one with Jeanne Becker" ... ) wait for the 'Canukistan' comments shortly thereafter...


----------



## George Wallace (3 Jan 2007)

First "Corner Gas", now "Little Mosque on the Prairie".  Is Saskatchewan's population exploding?


----------



## Colin Parkinson (3 Jan 2007)

My wife and I are looking forward to this as she is Muslim. Mind you I don't know if they will be able to milk the cultrully differances for more than one season or 2.


----------



## Yrys (9 Jan 2007)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/americas/6244199.stm

Muslim sitcom debuts in Canada



> The plot follows a Canadian-born imam as he makes a similar move from
> a big city to the Saskatchewan town of Mercy (pop. 10,000), where he encounters
> a colourful array of characters, both in the town's Muslim and non-Muslim communities.
> 
> ...


----------



## GAP (9 Jan 2007)

Funny, enjoyable....Corner Gas type humor, but points out the typical lack of knowledge of Muslims prevalent throughout our society...


----------



## Trinity (9 Jan 2007)

GAP said:
			
		

> Funny, enjoyable....Corner Gas type humor, but points out the typical lack of knowledge of Muslims prevalent throughout our society...



+1

I loved it.  I think this has a good chance of surviving.


----------



## 241 (9 Jan 2007)

Yes but now most of the Canadian Actors and what not are on strike.... Including Oscar from Corner Gas


----------



## beach_bum (10 Jan 2007)

I watched the show last night.  It was okay, but I really didn't think it was as good as the hype made it out to be.  I can't see it lasting, but I could be wrong.  I think I've been wrong once before, but I could be mistaken.


----------



## Spring_bok (10 Jan 2007)

The wife and I enjoyed the premiere last night.  I hope it lasts longer than Hatching, Matching and Dispatching did.  I had hoped to see more of that show.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (10 Jan 2007)

Dang between the wind storn and sick daughter we missed it.


----------



## George Wallace (10 Jan 2007)

Colin P said:
			
		

> Dang between the wind storn and sick daughter we missed it.



It is on again tonight in its' 'Regular Time Slot'.


----------



## Crown-Loyal (10 Jan 2007)

Very funny, thumbs up for going a head with a comedy like this. The first episode seemed a little rushed, I felt there was something missing, but funny none the less. Can't wait to see where they take this.


----------



## NL_engineer (10 Jan 2007)

I found it a good laugh


----------



## 1feral1 (10 Jan 2007)

This was all over Al Jezeera a few days back.

If it dies out after a few episodes, I do hope the CBC will not keep pumping money into it for the sake of being Politically Correct!

Personally, I'd be turning the channel. I am OVER it in a big way already  : .


Regards,

Wes


----------



## Danjanou (10 Jan 2007)

It was ok but not up to the hype it's been getting including the coveted post Mercer Report timeslot for the premiere.

I think all the jokes were more or less used up last night and I can't see it lasting past the 8-10 ordered episodes unless there is a an upsurge in quality and/or political interference.

Funny CBC does sketch comedy really well: Kids in the Hall, Airfarce, Codco, 22 Minutes, RMR, various specials  etc going way back to Wayne and Shuster. They also do drama well: Davinci's inquest, This is Wonderland, Intelligence, Street Legal, and that mini series on bikers to name a few. However when it comes to sit comes to sit coms they always seem to come up short. Last winner thay had was King of Kennsington.


----------



## kincanucks (10 Jan 2007)

About as funny as a root canal and this was concured by a Muslim that I know. Next!


----------



## Mike Baker (10 Jan 2007)

Meh, I'm waiting for 24 to come back on


----------



## George Wallace (10 Jan 2007)

Michael Baker said:
			
		

> Meh, I'm waiting for 24 to come back on



Ah! Yes! and a Dramatic role for Shaun Majumder:  http://entertainment.sympatico.msn.cbc.ca/Canadian+comic+turns+up+as+terrorist+on+24/Home/ContentPosting.aspx?isfa=1&newsitemid=majumder-24&feedname=CBC-ARTS-V2&show=True&number=5&showbyline=True&subtitle=&detect=&abc=abc


----------



## Mike Baker (10 Jan 2007)

I saw that he will be on there today on NTV news! Too bad he won't make us laugh, well, he might


----------



## dynaglide (10 Jan 2007)

This, like so many other Canadian sitcoms (i.e. "Corner Gas") is as about as funny as a kick in the b#@%s.


----------



## Infantry_wannabe (12 Jan 2007)

What a great idea for a comedy and social commentary!

Too bad the actual show is about as funny as cancer of the scrotum.


----------



## Infantry_wannabe (12 Jan 2007)

I apologize to dynaglide for stealing his body part reference. I take it back out of respect and say instead the show was about as funny as waking up naked next to Jack Layton.


----------



## 1feral1 (12 Jan 2007)

Infantry_wannabe said:
			
		

> Too bad the actual show is about as funny as cancer of the scrotum.



Ha, I understand your tongue-in-cheek commentary.

Like I said previous, I'd be turning the channel, and quite frankly after being here since August, from what I have learned, and experienced, I find everything with the culture and religion a serious downer and well, not so appetising. I would not need a PC CBC comedy programme to remind me of it, because it would remind me of my time spent here. 

I don't think the series will last.

Regards,

Wes


----------



## dynaglide (13 Jan 2007)

http://www.torontosun.com/News/Columnists/Coren_Michael/2007/01/13/3341344.html

Good review here, which pretty much sums up my point of view...


----------



## GAP (13 Jan 2007)

The one thing that I have noticed is that all Muslims are being branded with the same iron. Not just all Muslims, but anybody who looks vaguely like they may be middle eastern. If they are not connected, they must know somebody who is.....it is much like our own Canadian racism of keeping the Indians on reserves...out of sight, out of mind, and look what "North of 60" did to bring that issue forward.

Little Mosque on the Prairie is first and foremost showing that Muslims of all stripes, are first ...people, just normal people. The programs shows up our own built in prejudices, small town or not, that are there, just never brought out into the open. 

Is this program going to solve the Christian/Muslim suspicion of each other. No. But it will open the door to dialogue, and that's what's important.


----------



## dynaglide (13 Jan 2007)

I don't necessarily disagree with you.  My only point is, all social commentary aside, is that for a sitcom, it is typically Canadian.  Painfully unfunny.  Anybody remember Mike Bullard?  I think he was supposed to be our version of Jay Leno. Surely with all our comedic talent in Canada we can do better that this.  Comments?


----------



## rmacqueen (13 Jan 2007)

dynaglide said:
			
		

> Good review here, which pretty much sums up my point of view...


I read that review expecting to see writing that reflected the diverse nature of comedy and instead read a rant by someone who obviously had an axe to grind.  From the very first sentence. where he infers that anyone who thought this show was a good idea is not sane, he shows that he was not receptive to even the idea of the show let alone watching it with an open mind.  He blatantly attempts to connect the cost to health care (a provincial matter) and tries to turn it into a political argument.

His rant against the portrayal of Muslims also shows his bias.  He rails against the lack of realism in the portrayals yet this is the very nature of sitcoms, playing with stereotypes.  Does anyone complain that This Hour Has 22 Minutes is not a real news show?  Fresh Prince of Bel Air for the over the top portrayal of blacks or the portrayal of yuppies in Friends?  Lets not even talk about the Nanny and its portrayal of Jews or All In the Family and the portrayal of working class whites.  It is the playing on stereotypes which often creates the comedic situations.  If it was supposed to be realistic it would be drama not comedy.

Whether you found it funny or not (I personally enjoyed the show) it is obvious the person writing this review had decided not to like it before he ever watched it.  I applaud the CBC for even attempting to make a show based on the subject matter.  IMO, no other western country could have got away with doing this without having riots in the streets (just remember the uproar over the Muhammad cartoons) and the fact that a large number of Muslims also enjoyed it speaks highly of the show.

Should we also accept the writers condemnation of the issues that the show fails to address?  The reality is, if all of the points about Islam, this review says are missing, were to be covered we would be looking at a 2 hour show and not a half hour sitcom.  He does not know whether they will tackle these issues in the future.  I believe they will as we have already seen the show going after the differing interpretations of the Koran already.  

Also, his point about not making the show because of the behaviours of others in the name of Islam is spurious at best.  Again, we had no problem with Seinfeld, a Jew, referring to someone as a Nazi, not to mention religiously based shows such as Touched By An Angel, as the bible still says it is okay to stone women. (go ahead and check, it is in there)  Of course, there is also all that Christian based "trouble" that ended recently in Ireland.

IMO, shows like this are a good thing.  To laugh and highlight some of the over the top behaviour of fundamentalism, and show extremism in context of the real world, will be the thing that helps to stop it.  Part of this countries very fabric is the ability to laugh at outselves.  Learning to take any religion less seriously can only be a good thing.

End of rant ;D

edit for typo


----------



## dynaglide (13 Jan 2007)

See that's the thing about a review.  It's one persons point of view.  Of course you have to make up your own mind about the show.  Take his opinion for what it's worth to you and move on.  I agreed with points of it, you obviously don't.  My opinion is that its bad comedy.  Say what you want, but the vast majority of Canadian sitcoms are bad. (I said majority, not all, before everybody comes unglued  ) All I'm saying is that we have a vast pool of talent in Canada, and it seems like a lot of the actors we use on Canadian tv shows haven't even done high school theatre.  My 2 cents...


----------



## GAP (13 Jan 2007)

OK...you've spent your two cents....stop spending


----------



## dynaglide (13 Jan 2007)

Sir, yes Sir!!


----------



## rmacqueen (13 Jan 2007)

I would agree with you dynaglide if the writer had actually reviewed the comedy.  The article though spends more time condemning the CBC, the fact that the show was produced and what it doesn't contain, than the actual content of the show.

Comedy, by its very nature, is difficult.  What one person finds funny the next does not.  I no longer find 22 Minutes to be funny (since Mercer left) but others do, I enjoy Corner Gas, you do not.  That is the nature of comedy, everyones tastes vary (although I do agree with your comment about Mike Bullard ;D)

Unfortunately, the really good Canadian comedians end up in the states because that is where the market is (and the big pay cheques)



			
				GAP said:
			
		

> OK...you've spent your two cents....stop spending


Can I get change for a loonie, preferably in pennies?


----------



## GAP (13 Jan 2007)

Loonies, by the very nature of their name, are generally change enough  ;D


----------



## 1feral1 (14 Jan 2007)

Not that I am dating myself here, but what ever happened to sun fun successful CBC programmes as The Forrest Rangers, or The Beachcomers!

About LMotP, if one does not like it, he has to ONLY turn the channel, and time will tell if the CBC keeps it, and my view even if the ratings say its not winning, for PC sake, it may be around longer than we want it to.

Remember its your tax dollar in the hands of the left (CBC), and thats money waisted. I believe anyways.

Some may like this programme,, some not, I am one of the nots. I seen the trailers, and I found it made mainstream western Cdns look like ignorant idiots, but thats just my opinion.

Wes


----------



## mistyqueen (14 Jan 2007)

Guys it is the sign of the times and I don't feel there is anything wrong with this program. If you don't like it don't watch it it is that simple. 

Go watch Corner Gas or re runs of Red Green instead. 

Remember keep your stick on the Ice!


----------



## 1feral1 (14 Jan 2007)

mistyqueen said:
			
		

> If you don't like it don't watch it it is that simple.



Exactly!

Stick on ice - Wes


----------



## gnome123 (14 Jan 2007)

I'm sorry but my own personally opinion was BAD. Other words very dry humour. Enjoy it though for whoever likes.


----------



## baudspeed (14 Jan 2007)

Okay, i don't watch TV...infact i dont even have peseant vision, so i had to download the first episode on google beleive it or not.
I have to say i can see why there i controversy. I there had been a show called 'Little Red Communist on the Prarie' during the early 80s there would have been similar issues.
But that being said, I am going to do a bit of fence sitting here while i make an observation :-\.

During the 1950s there was a show called i love lucy, and another featuring Mary Tyler Moore. Both of these had initial issues with many conservative men stating that women should be religated to the kitchen, and subserviant, not taking main stage roles. These shows were a catalyst that propelled a womans movement during the 60's where the pedalum swung the other way (some say wayyyy to far). Now we have females running corporation, in the govt (maybe running for US president), and in the military, and contributing in more ways than just baking pies. (Oh i know that comment is gonna get me in trouble).

So, that precident being set, 2 things can come out shows like Little Mosque on the prarie. 1) public acceptance of the muslim religion (acceptance = tollerance, not mass conversion), and 2)people who follow islam may reign in some angst about not being represented. Canada is a multicultural society, but we really dont have much of a mainstream tollerance for religious headdress, clothing, or tattoos in certain circles. The third thing that could happen is that there could be a million canadians that convert to islam.*shrug*.

Either way is, my point is that i suspect that this will be one of those points that history refers back to and says 'yup, that peice of media was the catalyst';


----------



## mistyqueen (14 Jan 2007)

I really like British humor in fact Black Adder was my fav. I personally don't like sarcastic humor directed at me or those who cut others down . I will ignore the nasty few comments I just read, and like I try to do with everything in my life keep the Positive stuff. 

Wes You Rock! I love red Green, took me a bit to get into Corner Gas and with everything as Lost Cargo said Who knows maybe this program will be ground breaking you never know.


----------



## Amos (17 Jan 2007)

no thanks....the previews and God awful music were enough fore me!!   :-X


----------



## Paul Gagnon (20 Jan 2007)

I watched it last night for the first time. I thought it was pretty funny, even if it was just re-enforcing the typical "Canadian compromise" stereotype. . Still a little awkward like any new show but I'm sure it will grow better with time.


----------



## mistyqueen (20 Jan 2007)

Hey I thought the same thing too when I finally got around to watching it.


----------



## Exarecr (21 Jan 2007)

Watching paint dry is infinitely more interesting than this drivel. Quota TV by the CBC. Truly horrible entertainment.


----------



## sober_ruski (23 Jan 2007)

Watch that BBC documentary on people gong undercover in Mosques... and after that CBC makes this?


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (23 Jan 2007)

Caught the last ten minutes of it last night and thought it was mildly amusing....like most Canadian television. My wife was watching it when I came home and her reaction was "this is hilarious." 
I think the situation is a little far fetched...I mean a small town on the praires with enough Muslims to form a mosque? And the guy who is the Imam is way more liberal than any Muslim cleric I've ever seen. His dress, mannerisms and speech are just not in sync with what I've experienced.
I'm willing to watch it again but I'm not going out of my way.


----------



## rmacqueen (26 Jan 2007)

IN HOC SIGNO said:
			
		

> And the guy who is the Imam is way more liberal than any Muslim cleric I've ever seen. His dress, mannerisms and speech are just not in sync with what I've experienced.


That's because he was orginally a lawyer from Toronto who was hired to be Imam of the Mosque


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (26 Jan 2007)

rmacqueen said:
			
		

> That's because he was orginally a lawyer from Toronto who was hired to be Imam of the Mosque



Understood...but my point is "how likely is this scenario?" I mean I know it's comedy but I just don't think it's a realistic scenario.


----------



## GAP (26 Jan 2007)

Sienfeld wasn't likely either, but it was fun...


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (26 Jan 2007)

I like the show myself, one of the better things CBC has put out in the past few years.


----------



## Paul Gagnon (26 Jan 2007)

IN HOC SIGNO said:
			
		

> Understood...but my point is "how likely is this scenario?" I mean I know it's comedy but I just don't think it's a realistic scenario.



How likely is it that a good looking single woman from Toronto is going to move to BF Saskatchewan to run a diner? It's a sitcom, not real life. I get enough of real life during my regular day, I don't want to sit down and watch it on TV.


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (26 Jan 2007)

Paul Gagnon said:
			
		

> How likely is it that a good looking single woman from Toronto is going to move to BF Saskatchewan to run a diner? It's a sitcom, not real life. I get enough of real life during my regular day, I don't want to sit down and watch it on TV.



Hey no argument here...but it has to be somewhat plausible doesn't it??? ???
I mean the whole premise of comedy is that this is something that everyone can identify with and it's taken to the obsurd? ???


----------



## George Wallace (26 Jan 2007)

Paul Gagnon said:
			
		

> How likely is it that a good looking single woman from Toronto is going to move to BF Saskatchewan to run a diner? It's a sitcom, not real life. I get enough of real life during my regular day, I don't want to sit down and watch it on TV.



First off; I think you have been looking at the wrong side of the counter.

Second; I haven't seen a city park with that much traffic around it in BF Saskatchewan........more like Toronto.

Third; I guess all those scarfs and long dresses have you fantasizing.

 ;D


----------



## Paul Gagnon (26 Jan 2007)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> First off; I think you have been looking at the wrong side of the counter.
> 
> Second; I haven't seen a city park with that much traffic around it in BF Saskatchewan........more like Toronto.
> 
> ...



I was talking about another sitcom set in Saskatchewan that has just as unlikely a story as Little Mosque n the Prairie. I guess I need to spell it out for you.  Little Mosque on the Prairie is just as realistic as Corner Gas but Corner Gas doesn't seem to get as much critisism. For that matter, where are all the people crying out in anger at the lack of realism in Trailer Park Boys? It's kinda silly to bash a comedy for it's far fetched plot don't you think?


----------



## Fishbone Jones (26 Jan 2007)

Well, I've watched it twice and haven't found it funny in the least. However, there's little, if anything, I find funny on CBC. Won't be watching it again.


----------



## George Wallace (26 Jan 2007)

Paul Gagnon said:
			
		

> I was talking about another sitcom set in Saskatchewan that has just as unlikely a story as Little Mosque n the Prairie. I guess I need to spell it out for you.  Little Mosque on the Prairie is just as realistic as Corner Gas but Corner Gas doesn't seem to get as much critisism. For that matter, where are all the people crying out in anger at the lack of realism in Trailer Park Boys? It's kinda silly to bash a comedy for it's far fetched plot don't you think?



Sorry Paul.....This is after all "the Little Mosque on the Prairie" Topic.


----------



## rmacqueen (27 Jan 2007)

IN HOC SIGNO said:
			
		

> Hey no argument here...but it has to be somewhat plausible doesn't it??? ???
> I mean the whole premise of comedy is that this is something that everyone can identify with and it's taken to the obsurd? ???


Is it any less plausible then Fresh Prince of Bel Air, Hogan's Heroes, Bewitched, Red Green, etc?  Comedy is not meant to be put under the microscope of reality and I find it interesting that, because of the subject matter, this one is.  Could you imagine how popular Mel Brooks would have been if we had all looked at his movies and said, "I don't like it because it isn't realistic"?  Using that criteria, every episode of Home Improvement would have taken place in a hospital with Tim Allen in traction.

Humour is very personal and what one person likes another won't, but if you are judging comedy based on how realistic it is then you had better stick to the Discovery channel.


----------

